# Active Duty Officer, Education, TA



## INVICTUS_USMC (Mar 9, 2017)

Hey Y'all, 

I will be commissioning in two months into the United States Marine Corps as a 2nd Lt. Thereafter, I will be heading to 'The Basic School' (TBS), in Quantico, VA,  for the next six months. However, I was just notified I was accepted into an Ivy League to obtain an M.A. in Public Policy. After speaking with the admissions committee, they have extended me the ability to take a few online courses, which would be sufficient to keep me enrolled in the program. However, eventually, I would need to finish my degree on campus. This brings me to this board for advice. But, let me make something clear. The Marine Corps, and leading our Marines, takes full precedence over any degree -- which brings me here for advice. 

1) Will I be able to effectively lead Marines (or any personnel) while taking one or two courses on my own time?

2) Is there a plethora of officers that obtain an M.A. during their time on Active Duty?

3) Does TA apply to a 2nd Lt. with 3 years of services? I went to OCS in 2014 and have been finishing my degree, which allows me to accumulate years of service (PLC-16). 

4) Does TA apply to graduate programs during active duty? Does it apply to graduate degrees online? 

5) How long does TA last? 

6) Are officers offered the time to attend a graduate program at some point of time?


----------



## Teufel (Mar 9, 2017)

INVICTUS_USMC said:


> Hey Y'all,
> 
> I will be commissioning in two months into the United States Marine Corps as a 2nd Lt. Thereafter, I will be heading to 'The Basic School' (TBS), in Quantico, VA,  for the next six months. However, I was just notified I was accepted into an Ivy League to obtain an M.A. in Public Policy. After speaking with the admissions committee, they have extended me the ability to take a few online courses, which would be sufficient to keep me enrolled in the program. However, eventually, I would need to finish my degree on campus. This brings me to this board for advice. But, let me make something clear. The Marine Corps, and leading our Marines, takes full precedence over any degree -- which brings me here for advice.
> 
> ...



I don't think you will have the time to go it while at TBS. Your first three years are pretty busy too. I believe you can draw TA upon commissioning but you may have to wait until you've paid off your service commitment. You can probably research that online. Look up the Pendleton or Lejeune education centers for more information. You can use TA for your first masters but not a second. How much time would you need to finish it on campus? That would be the hardest part to accomplish.


----------



## INVICTUS_USMC (Mar 9, 2017)

Teufel said:


> I don't think you will have the time to go it while at TBS. Your first three years are pretty busy too. I believe you can draw TA upon commissioning but you may have to wait until you've paid off your service commitment. You can probably research that online. Look up the Pendleton or Lejeune education centers for more information. You can use TA for your first masters but not a second. How much time would you need to finish it on campus? That would be the hardest part to accomplish.



Sir,

I spoke to the admissions board about TBS, and they said I would be able to defer starting for a year, sir. Majority of the Masters programs are only 12 courses, which means I would at least need a year, sir. However, this predicament is unique solely to the Ivy League. I was accepted into other schools (i.e. Northwestern and Johns Hopkins) that offer full-time online masters. Would these be a better option?


----------



## Teufel (Mar 9, 2017)

INVICTUS_USMC said:


> Sir,
> 
> I spoke to the admissions board about TBS, and they said I would be able to defer starting for a year, sir. Majority of the Masters programs are only 12 courses, which means I would at least need a year, sir. However, this predicament is unique solely to the Ivy League. I was accepted into other schools (i.e. Northwestern and Johns Hopkins) that offer full-time online masters. Would these be a better option?


I'm saying that you will not have much free time at TBS to do non Marine Corps things.  The Marine Corps won't let you take a year off post TBS to attend school either.


----------



## Teufel (Mar 9, 2017)

I should add that there is absolutely zero chance that you will have time to work on a masters degree while attending the Infantry Officers Course if you go that route.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Mar 9, 2017)

Not exactly sure about USMC's TA policy, but if you were on scholarship you don't get TA until those years are served as I understood the system at the time for the Army.


----------



## INVICTUS_USMC (Mar 9, 2017)

Understood, sir. I think I might just postpone getting the masters. 





Teufel said:


> I should add that there is absolutely zero chance that you will have time to work on a masters degree while attending the Infantry Officers Course if you go that route.


----------



## policemedic (Mar 9, 2017)

INVICTUS_USMC said:


> Sir,
> 
> I spoke to the admissions board about TBS, and they said I would be able to defer starting for a year, sir. Majority of the Masters programs are only 12 courses, which means I would at least need a year, sir. However, this predicament is unique solely to the Ivy League. I was accepted into other schools (i.e. Northwestern and Johns Hopkins) that offer full-time online masters. Would these be a better option?



If that particular Ivy wants you, they'll take you later on when you have the time.  Just be clear to them that the reason you're delaying is because of military service and you should be good to go in the future.


----------



## Teufel (Mar 9, 2017)

INVICTUS_USMC said:


> Understood, sir. I think I might just postpone getting the masters.



I could not have juggled my professional and personal responsibilities to work on a masters when I was a young officer but then again I bumbled through college.


----------



## INVICTUS_USMC (Mar 9, 2017)

Teufel said:


> I could not have juggled my professional and personal responsibilities to work on a masters when I was a young officer but then again I bumbled through college.




It seems like you did perfectly fine, even if you 'bumbled' through college, sir! I know plenty of die-hard academics, who wish they had an opportunity have a similar background (Force Recon & Officership) as you, sir. You must have done something right along the way! As our former President once said, "...you C-students, you too can be President."


----------



## Teufel (Mar 9, 2017)

INVICTUS_USMC said:


> It seems like you did perfectly fine, even if you 'bumbled' through college, sir! I know plenty of die-hard academics, who wish they had an opportunity have a similar background (Force Recon & Officership) as you, sir. You must have done something right along the way! As our former President once said, "...you C-students, you too can be President."



It turns out I did a shockingly low amount of calculus and naval architecture in combat.


----------



## INVICTUS_USMC (Mar 9, 2017)

Calculus and N.A. -- I can only assume... USNA Alum? 



Teufel said:


> It turns out I did a shockingly low amount of calculus and naval architecture in combat.


----------



## Teufel (Mar 9, 2017)

Fidelity is up and obedience is down on our bayonet belt buckles.


----------



## INVICTUS_USMC (Mar 10, 2017)

Teufel said:


> Fidelity is up and obedience is down on our bayonet belt buckles.




What's up? Fidelity, faithfulness, genuine loyalty, true love trumps blind, stupid obedience every day.


----------

